

Show HN: Refocusing (like Google's Lens Blur but for iOS) - GrantS
http://www.trimensional.com/refocusing

======
RamunasM
Too bad it's not free :(

~~~
zimpenfish
Having given it 69p and a couple of attempts, it's not much good. Maybe it
just doesn't like the camera in the 5S but I got either everything in focus
with no refocusing or nothing in focus and minimal refocusing from "very
blurry" to "merely blurry"

~~~
GrantS
Thanks for trying out the app, and we really appreciate the feedback. It's
definitely not the 5S camera, which we've tested with extensively.

The best scenes to capture are those with highly textured objects at different
depths in the scene, both so the computer vision algorithms can "see" the
scene structure, and so the depth-of-field effect has foreground and
background objects to work with. Also, the way you move the camera when
capturing determines what kind of blur you get (large/small from large/small
hand movements).

Again, it's really useful to get feedback from users with no preconceptions,
so thank you so much for letting us know about the issues you had, and for
trying the app!

~~~
zimpenfish
I'll try it again with some more "realistic" scenes for it.

